# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  تصاویر لو رفته از فبلت Galaxy Note 3 Neo

## imanas

Galaxy Note 3 Neo که همان Galaxy Note 3 Lite  است یک فبلت  معرفی نشده می باشد ولی بطور رسمی تایید شده است.تمام مشخصات این فبلت نیز  منتشر شده اند که شامل چیپ ست hex-core Exynos و صفحه نمایش 720 پیکسلی به  همراه S-Pen می باشد.


 به گفته SamMobile قطعاً سامسونگ Galaxy Note 3 Neo قیمتی  کمتر از Note 3 خواهد داشت که به این وسیله شرکت سامسونگ افرادی که بودجه  خوبی ندارند و مشتاق فبلت و گوشی های زیبا می باشند به طرف خود جذب کند.

----------

